# Program for making a light plot



## putney (May 31, 2006)

Anyone know a good program to make a lighting plot. Preferably something realtivley inexpensive and somewhat easy to learn.


----------



## dwt1 (May 31, 2006)

Hello:

You might look at Soft Plot. It is available through Rosco and has a fairly easy learning curve.

Dana


----------



## drawstuf99 (Jun 1, 2006)

My mom's an architect so I just nabbed her version of AutoCad and have been learning that. It's a good program because it's used in so many forms. You can download the symbols for all the fixtures (they're on google, type "stage lighting cad symbols") and they can easily be opened and used in the program

EDIT: Here are the ones I've been using here. You select by brand, basicly.
http://www.modelbox.co.uk/symbols.html


----------



## putney (Jun 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the computer that we use is a mac.


----------



## Footer (Jun 1, 2006)

putney said:


> I forgot to mention that the computer that we use is a mac.



Vectorworks. You can pick up a student copy relitivly cheap.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jun 1, 2006)

If you're on the Mac platform, try MacLuxPro. It's a decent entry level plot & paperwork generator.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jun 4, 2006)

You might as well get a Vector works Spotlight package, Its the industry standard so learn it now. 

vector works. http://www.nemetschek.net/

I wouldnt recomend autoCad as one it doesnt work on mac, Two its a $900 or so program. So stick to vector works it has a steep learning curve but once you know it your set in the industry. 

JH


----------

